# AR ignorant



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ok here's the deal. Thinking about getting a Tikka in .223 but after seeing the prices wondering if there is a MOA accurate AR that shoots .223 & 5.56 for 600ish instead. Accuracy is required to change my mind. Must be MOA. All you black rifle guys give me some advice


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My stag model 6 is guaranteed to shoot .5 moa. My reloads are well under that. It was $800 at the time I got it (left handed version).

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The S&W M&P 15 is a good place to start. They are just over the $600 mark right now. No accuracy guarantee, but mine shoots really well.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

You can easily build one for pretty close to that price - mine came out about $640. Went with a complete upper from MASdefense.com with barrel chambered in 223 Wylde. Then threw a lower together. It was a fun project and the rifle shoots pretty well.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Why not a Savage 12 FV from Cabelas. You can pick them up on sale for about $350 or regular for $420+/-. If you go the AR route make sure to shoot crimped reloads. LOL. Accuracy out of the box is superb with the Savage.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool thing about the AR platform is its upgradeability. 

You can start with a fairly inexpensive model and slowly upgrade by adding things you like. 

Barrel
Trigger
Stock
Grip
Rail
Sights

All fairly easy to swap. 

A grown man's Legos.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> Why not a Savage 12 FV from Cabelas. You can pick them up on sale for about $350 or regular for $420+/-. If you go the AR route make sure to shoot crimped reloads. LOL. Accuracy out of the box is superb with the Savage.


I saw a savage Axis II with the bull barrel at WW the other day, complete with scope for $398. They usually have a $50 rebate too. Will have to check out the 12FV. Just hard to beat the smoothness of the Tikka action. Ah the crimp or not to crimp, that is the question. Based on what I have seen here there is no doubt that any round going into a semi auto for me will be crimped then crimped and triple crimped then maybe gorilla glued too. Ok just kidding about the gorilla glue but they will be crimped. I am going to check with my neighbor. He reloads typically at least 5,000 rounds a summer for his AR's and see if he crimps his. Man I would hate to see him blow up a gun and hurt him or one of his kids.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

To answer your direct question, YES there are numerous AR style rifles that shoot 1 MOA or better. Doesn't mean that's the way to go for a hunting rifle but it answers the question.

My AR with an 18" BHW Barrel shoots less than MOA all day long with my reloads which are right out of the Hornady reloading manual. It's a bit heavy though and don't think it'd be real comfortable to carry out in the field due to the bipod, 30rd. magazine, pistol grip, etc. all poking out.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> You can easily build one for pretty close to that price - mine came out about $640. Went with a complete upper from MASdefense.com with barrel chambered in 223 Wylde. Then threw a lower together. It was a fun project and the rifle shoots pretty well.


That is a great picture.

223 Wylde?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> The S&W M&P 15 is a good place to start. They are just over the $600 mark right now. No accuracy guarantee, but mine shoots really well.


That's a good price. Does it come in walnut?

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> That's a good price. Does it come in walnut?
> 
> .


You Betcha :mrgreen:










Holy crap thats ugly...

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Stag 6L, 24" bull barrel. Awesome off the bench, would be too heavy to haul around and hunt with though.










-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*now I got a woody*



DallanC said:


> You Betcha :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, that's gorgeous! You kidding me? Can you get em in checkered?

.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> That is a great picture.
> 
> 223 Wylde?
> 
> .


Thanks!

Yep - 223 Wylde. It's sort of a hybrid chamber that seems to do well with both 5.56 and .223, whereas other 5.56 chambers may not shoot regular .223 as well. Can't say I've noticed it making a huge difference, but I had heard so many good things about the chambering I thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wylde:



> Bill Wylde of Greenup, Illinois compared the two cartridges and changed the chamber of the rifle's barrel to a specification which is called 223 Wylde chamber or 22 Wylde chamber. The chamber is made with the external dimensions and lead angle as found in the military 5.56×45mm NATO cartridge and the 0.2240 inch free bore diameter as found in the civilian SAAMI .223 Remington cartridge.[4] Rifles with a .223 Wylde chamber will typically accept both .223 Remington and 5.56×45mm NATO ammunition.[4] Note that while the .223 Remington and 5.56×45mm NATO chambers have slightly different dimension, the cartridges themselves are identical in dimension.[4] The chamber dimension differences are often confused with the cartridge dimensions and so it is often erroneously thought that the cartridges have different dimensions. The cartridges are loaded to different pressure levels (with the 5.56 being greater), however.[5] (The NATO dimensions offset the higher pressure with a longer throat - often confusing some to think the cartridge itself is longer). This chamber allows the use of both pressure levels safely while also increasing accuracy potential across the range of potential pressures.


I should note this is more of a AR15 caliber... bolt action rifles in "Wylde" are pretty rare. Normal 223 caliber is the most common for bolt actions. It goes without saying one should NOT fire 5.56 ammo in a .223 cal rifle due to the 5.56 being much higher pressure.

-DallanC


----------

